# greek bottled gas



## orange22 (Mar 7, 2009)

We will be in Greece for 12 weeks. We will need gas. We usualy buy a local bottle so that we can refill locally. Can anyone advise what bottled gas is prevelant in the Pelponesse please?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

It used to be Camping Gas but the same cylinders started to appear branded as Hellas Gas (or even unmarked) - same fittings etc., but the problem is that if you have a one not marked Camping Gas you may not be able to exchange it outside Greece.

I cannot tell you what they currently charge for a cylinder but it will not be cheap, so when you leave try to meet a MHF Member who is arriving so that you can do a deal.

Where are you intending to go in Greece?

Geoff


----------



## orange22 (Mar 7, 2009)

We are on the camping ferry from Ancona on August 22nd arriving at Patra on 23rd.
Paul


----------

